# Exeter and egg sharing



## Normee (Jan 14, 2009)

Morning all.

I just wanted to see if anyone was having treatment at exeter? My and dh are thinking of trying ivf/icsi again after having a two year break. But due to finances were gonna to do the egg share.

Anyway i just wanted to know if people has had treatment there what they thought of it, as I have had mixed reviews and am stuck on what clinic to decide on. Many people have told me that plymouth and bristol are better, but from what I can see they dont do the egg sharing scheme. If it means paying full price then we will have to do it, but kinda like not having having to travel an hour each way when we have to go to the clinic as the clinic here we can walk to.

Also when we did our previous cycles we were nhs funded, so Im not to sure how to go about it all. Do i still need a refferel from my gp or do i contact the clinic direct and if i do contact the clinic direct what do i say to them? Oh my head is whizzing about lol

Hope u are all well and may thanks in advance


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Normee ,

I haven't had treatment at Exeter, we travelled to Bath. Our IVF was self funded and we contacted the clinic direct, we went up there for a consultation and got going quickly, no waiting around(which was good- once we had decided to go for it). My GP wasn't that helpful with the whole IF problems so I found a clinic(Bath) and made the contact myself. I asked about the waiting time, cost and other things I am unsure if they do egg share.
I would say that the travelling time did wear thin, 1hr 45mins each way, cost of petrol, time off work. But i had IVF twice at Bath so at the time was prepared to make that sacrifice. They also had good statistics at the time(unsure of them now)

Hope this helps, although I haven't answer your question completely. Some people say that the travelling  to and from clinic could stress you and have an effect on the outcome, but we used to have lunch out, or tried to make a day of the trips up there. But it did all add extra money to the whole process.

Maybe some else has experience of egg sharing at exeter, hope they can help, 

Take care and good luck with your treatment, Sammy.xx


----------



## Xtezzax (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there I'm also looking into the egg share, the closest one I have found so far is Cardiff, It does look good and after speaking to the nurse I know there us no waiting time,!

But if you have made any progress and found a clinic closer I would love to know where? 

Thanks teriann xx


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Normee

I am having treatment at Exeter but not IVF yet, couldn't get NHS funding but am on waiting list for donor eggs (I think!  Still waiting for a call).  The nurses there are lovely, and the ladies that answer the phone are helpful, sure they could advise you if you give them a ring.

Have you tried the HFEA website Choose a Clinic search.  It's not working for me tonight but I think you can choose your region and then tick boxes like egg sharing etc.  It gives you the success rates etc too.  You may have seen it already but if not, take a look.  

It is really important to be as unstressed as possible though isn't it, so having to travel too far might cause you stress depending on your situation but if it means finding the right place for you then another clinic still might be best.  

x


----------



## sharahlouise (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,
I too am looking to join an egg share programme in the South West as I live in Cornwall. Does anyone have the direct number for the Exeter hospital unit which deals with this..xx


----------



## anna62 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hiya,

I'm having IVF at Exeter at the moment and they are lovely!  I know someone who is having IVF at Plymouth and they have said that it is quite impersonal.  I am very happy with my treatment in Exter so far!  Here is a number for Exeter that is on all of my letters from them: 01392405051


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Sharahlouise
Jason Pearn is the egg sharing co-ordinator who you could ask for on the number Anna62 gave you. He is very helpful and really nice. I was in there today and spoke to him again for some general info. I know he is good to contact by email, as sometimes when you call they are busy. His email is [email protected] and perhaps he can then send you some info if you email him your situation.

Anna62 - it's good to hear your positive feedback for the IVF side, Mr West recommended donor egg for me so I'm on the long waiting list but really love the nurses that I deal with at the mo. I hardly ever see anyone in there in the waiting room when I go in, so never get to chat to anyone. I probably go in at odd times when it's quiet. I hope it goes well for you. x

/links


----------



## HappyHopeful (May 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I wonder, can you tell me how long the waiting list is for an ED at Exeter?  I have been referred there and have just called Jason today but have not heard back from him yet.

Thanks!


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi there, as I understood it from Jason, it is about two years.  That is what they said a couple of months ago.  

I haven't even had to fill in any forms yet as it is so far away.  

Let's hope more donors come forward.  They rely mainly on their IVF patients sharing eggs.

Dizziej
xx


----------

